# Fish we eat..



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Too many times in my travel to the US and abroad, I long for the the good Portuguese fish we are acostumed and have been eating for 1000's of years.

And as you know, Portuguese are know for the fishing and its a part of our tradition.

Truth is, in the US appart from canned fish, normally tuna, or fresh water fish (that we don't eat, mainly because we're all coastal, and second because its not our tradition to eat fresah water fish) that I don't appreciat that much, I hardly find a fish I like.

Besides sometimes its hard to find fish...as you know, best steak in the World in the US...truth.

Anyway, too many times have I been asked what fishe we eat, and I can't explain, we eat hundreds of fish, most people don't even know it exists.

So I went to the fish market with my wife and decided to take photos of the fish stand to show and to keep here, so in the future, if someone asks, I'll direct them here.

I thought it would also be fun for my American friends that like fishing so much.

So here are some of the fish we eat.























































By the way Sailaway...we don't eat Herring, we don't touch the stuff, the french do...only because you keep relting me to herring.

here's the translation for the fish names:

DOURADA - GILTHEAD BREAM or DORADE
XAPUTA - ANGEL FISH
CAVALA - CHUB or SPANISH MACKREL
PARGO - SANPPER or PORGY
PEIXE-ESPADA - CUTLLASS FISH or SABBARDFISH
ROBALO - SEA BASS
TAMBORIL - MONKFISH
BACALHAU - COD FISH
FANECA - POUT
SARDINHA - SARDINE
LINGUADO - SOLE FISH
ABROTEA - HAKE
CARAPAU - HORSE MACKREL
TUBARÃO - SHARK

Translation of Portuguese fish names to english HERE


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*I must disagree, we love ocean fish.*

http://www.ljsilvers.com/default.asp


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

mdbee said:


> http://www.ljsilvers.com/default.asp


Holly Mackrel md...I get Colestrol jus by looking at that....


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Them looks like herring to me!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu,
You won't find good seafood in Colorado or wherever it is out West you go. Now on the coasts of the US you find the best!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta,

Fascinating. Nice photos. So, which did you choose for dinner and how did you prepare it?

Maybe it is a regional difference, but in my family we eat a fair bit of fish and only very rarely is it from fresh water. We mostly eat tuna (steaks, not canned, thunnus thynnus), swordfish (xiphias gladius), halibut (hippoglossus stenolepis), striped bass (roccus saxatilis), mahi mahi (coryphaena hippurus), sometimes bluefish (pomatomus saltatrix) if very fresh, flounder (platichthys flesus), and even codfish (gadus callarius). And of course, various salmon, mostly the Atlantic variety (salmo salar).

Most of the striped bass, bluefish, and flounder that we eat we catch ourselves. The others come from the fishmarket. I remember when we could still catch cod off the coast of New England, but that's rare now. The Portuguese fishermen that settled in New Bedford and Fall River were too good at what they did -- so the cod are very depleted. But I have heard promising reports that they are returning to the Banks.

Share a recipe?


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The one thing I noticed was those prices !!!!!!! If they are in Euro's, holy crap. You need to be a rich man to eat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Giulietta,
> 
> Fascinating. Nice photos. So, which did you choose for dinner and how did you prepare it?
> 
> ...


John, my wife that day bought a Dourada, Guilthead, that she cooked au Sel.

We ask the fish market lady to clean the inside of the fish, BUT leave the scales on.

She also cuts the fins and tail. And leave the head on.

My wife the washes it, and sprays lemon inside, and adds a table spoon of butter inside, and sprinkles some parsley and coriander.

She then lays the fish in salt, and covers it all with salt, completely. The fish is cooked inside the salt.

She then bakes it in the oven, altough lately she's been usin a new kitchen tool I bought her called Thermomix, click here  its a machine that cooks by induction I think ,and lately she has been steaming the fish. And the vegetables bellow it at the same time.

The result of leaving the scales on is that the fish stays very moist and tender, and when you remove the salt, that with the heat became a thick crust, it peels the fish skin off. The scales help maintain the moisture inside the fish.

She serves with boiled potatoes, sauted in butter with parsley and other spices I don't know the name.

She serves with boiled carrots. and we drink an excellet wine to follow.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> The one thing I noticed was those prices !!!!!!! If they are in Euro's, holy crap. You need to be a rich man to eat.


remeber that is the price of the Kilo (or for 2lbs).

But yep..living in Europe is expensive...I remeber when it was the other way around...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> The one thing I noticed was those prices !!!!!!! If they are in Euro's, holy crap. You need to be a rich man to eat.


Yes, that's in Euros, but the fish is sold by the kilo. So 12.00 euros/kg. = $16.56 Cdn./kilo, which equals about $10 U.S./lb.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Yes, that's in Euros, but the fish is sold by the kilo. So 12.00 euros/kg. = $16.56 Cdn./kilo, which equals about $10 U.S./lb.


Val the price varies from fish to fish.

But is it more expensive than canada and Portugal?


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

teshannon said:


> Giu,
> You won't find good seafood in Colorado or wherever it is out West you go. Now on the coasts of the US you find the best!


Nonsense! They sell oysters in Colorado. Mountain oysters. Yes indeed. Come to think of it they come from the same place that makes the best steaks, so I guess that means they're the best oysters.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

What?!?!? No freshwater catfish?!?! Awwww come on. Deep fried catfish with good ole homestyle buttermilk biscuits.....you haven't lived til you've had that. So good it'll make a puppy pull a freight train!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I had oysters in Colorado with Charlie, and Crocodile also...he has photos somewhere

Seabreeze....once you eat a good oven baked Dourada...you won't go back to fresh water fish....


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Gui - There are all sorts of great fish markets in the U.S. with very good selection, many of which are nearly identical to the species in your market. Many of the fish markets in San Francisco's Chinatown have a great variety of fish, both live and on ice. The prices are usually very good too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Gui - There are all sorts of great fish markets in the U.S. with very good selection, many of which are nearly identical to the species in your market. Many of the fish markets in San Francisco's Chinatown have a great variety of fish, both live and on ice. The prices are usually very good too.


Ah ok, but the problem is I normally stay in Hotels and eat in restaurants while in the US.

I guess you're right. Thanks

*AND IT'S GIU!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Beautiful Fish there Giu.

The whole roasted salt crusted fish cooking method is one of my favorites. I would add that mixing the salt with egg whites to the approx consistency of wet sand, when heated (coagulates) and forms a hard shell. Try stuffing the cavity with herbs, lemon, ginger, etc. and you wont be disappointed. And its not salty btw...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Beautiful Fish there Giu.
> 
> The whole roasted salt crusted fish cooking method is one of my favorites. I would add that mixing the salt with egg whites to the approx constituency of wet sand, when heated (coagulates) and forms a hard shell. Try stuffing the cavity with herbs, lemon, ginger, etc. and you wont be disappointed. And its not salty btw...


Thanks T

You know, I am not sure, but I think Giulietta does that with the egg whites to fix the salt.

She does put things inside the fish.

Yes, its not salty at all, just right!!

By the way, in Portuguese we call that "Peixe assado no sal", or "peixe á Portuguesa"


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I had oysters in Colorado with Charlie, and Crocodile also...he has photos somewhere
> 
> Seabreeze....once you eat a good oven baked Dourada...you won't go back to fresh water fish....


A good freshwater trout, straight from the river into the frying pan is hard to beat but that's about it for freshwater fish.

Australian fish tend to have the same names as European but are in fact different species. Makes it hard to talk about them but for I like my fish cooked very simply and usually whole fish not fillets. Score the skin, rub in a bit of garlic and grill with lemon at the end or marinate in soy,ginger,chilli and mirren then wrap in foil and bbq or put into a fish steamer. Works for the fish we call Schnapper, Bream, (different to European varieties) Flathead and/or Flounder . Coral Trout and FRESH Barramundi.

Sardines are sardines and I love the little buggers just fried whole with a squeeze of lemon. Some people don't like the bones, I don't give a hoot, eat it all except for the backbone and head.

Also partial to Tuna, Salmon, Blue Eyed Cod and Ocean Trout. Oz has good Tuna and Ocean Trout but Northern hemisphere Salmon is better I think than Southern. Blue Eye is not what Europeans think of as Cod.

Oz has great , and I mean great, rock oysters. Good prawns (shrimp, gamberi whatever), Squid , Scallops and a wonderful little critter called a Moreton Bay Bug. Personally I think lobster is overated but we have fabulous crabs - blue swimmer, mud and spanner.

ps - Alex, I prefer European steak to American or for that matter Australian. The American is big yes but I find them tasteless. Europeans tend to age their beef to perfection annd are not so obsessed with this no fat malarky. An aged scotch fillet, not too thick, bbqed, rare. Hate to say it but the best beef I've ever eaten has been in Spain or France. There is some spectacular beef in Oz but it's hard to find and damned expensive. Most of it gets exported to Japan.

(malarky - nonsense)

pps - love that salt fish thing. I've only had it Spain but it was fabulous.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Alex,
Do you eat some of the shellfish that are common in Galicia ? I can't remember all the names but Navajas is one and Percebes (spelling ?) another. They are the Spanish names, I guess you would have your own if they are found in Portugal. Hmmmm, yummo.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Gui.. what is really sad is the fact the just about every fresh water lake, river, and stream in the U S of A is contaminated with PCBs, mercury, and other heavy metals. Most fish we buy in stores is "farm raised" Now.. where do you suppose all rivers drain to? Now.. think Ocean fish are safe? One can only wonder....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Alex,
> Do you eat some of the shellfish that are common in Galicia ? I can't remember all the names but Navajas is one and Percebes (spelling ?) another. They are the Spanish names, I guess you would have your own if they are found in Portugal. Hmmmm, yummo.


Yes..all those

I gave Valiente and Tom, some Percebes when they came to Portugal!!!

Val was amazed how fast I can eat sea food  

We have even more sea food than the Spanish, but Galicia is Portugal


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here in NC the Gulfstream comes in close along with deep Atlantic waters and we go to the dock for our fish...not the supermarket! Big Tuna and Mahi-Mahi from offshore and fresh shrimp in the bays are what I go for...I like 'em all blackened cajun style!! 








No...that is not me and I did not catch it. Just typical of what shows up on our piers! Friend went out last week on the bay with a throw net and pulled in 200lbs of shrimp in one evening!! Best year for shrimp in a decade!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> Gui.. what is really sad is the fact the just about every fresh water lake, river, and stream in the U S of A is contaminated with PCBs, mercury, and other heavy metals. Most fish we buy in stores is "farm raised" Now.. where do you suppose all rivers drain to? Now.. think Ocean fish are safe? One can only wonder....


*It's GIU!!!!!! NOT GUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Denise....I didn't know about that...sorry.

Now we're having more and more sea water farm fish, but that's to protect the wild ones.

The farms are in like net islands they put in the water and sometimes we hit them...not pretty...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Here in NC the Gulfstream comes in close along with deep Atlantic waters and we go to the dock for our fish...not the supermarket! Big Tuna and Mahi-Mahi from offshore and fresh shrimp in the bays are what I go for...I like 'em all blackened cajun style!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cam thet's either a better photoshoper than me, or a Chyernobyl fish   

I know...the guy's a dwarf!!!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Giu,

Have you ever seen fish like this.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

denise,
Where you buyin' those farm raised whitefish and bluegills? Don't know about PA, but we're catchin' and eatin' our limit. Most lakes and rivers are NOT contaminated, just some large notable ones, and those are questionable as to any harm the fish may cause humans.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe one of our Canucks can show Giu the size tuna they catch off Newfoundland.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Matt, nice photoshoping too!!!

incredible....incrediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiible....

If I had to fish to survive...I would die...I never finished anything worth eating....

The only fish I ever caught was a sardine


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Yes..all those
> 
> I gave Valiente and Tom, some Percebes when they came to Portugal!!!
> 
> ...


Try telling that to the Galicians !! Like the Basques and even the Catalans they do not like being Spanish and somehow I doubt they would want to be anything other than Galician. 

Have to say I like them . Lovely people.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Try telling that to the Galicians !! Like the Basques and even the Catalans they do not like being Spanish and somehow I doubt they would want to be anything other than Galician.
> 
> Have to say I like them . Lovely people.


yes they are, Galicia is "technically" in Spain, but we consider it independent.
The Spanish don't, so the Galicians like us and not so much the Spanish.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

OH! IT'S GIU!!


SORRY my bad


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Val the price varies from fish to fish.
> 
> But is it more expensive than canada and Portugal?


I know, but I was using that as an example and having a little bit of fun with the American exchange rate. $10 U.S/pound is $22/kilo, a lot more than the $16,50 I was quoting....

Fish is roughly the same here, but tends to be somewhat more expensive because of our distance from the sea. Shrimp and shellfish aren't and you should eat as much lobster as you can get at the moment, because the price is very good now.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I gave Valiente and Tom, some Percebes when they came to Portugal!!!
> 
> Val was amazed how fast I can eat sea food


If the Percebes were the little periwinkle things in that garlic/oil sauce, yes, it's true...they don't last long. The meal wasn't expensive, either. I didn't find Portugal cheap, but I didn't find it expensive, either. I wouldn't want to gas up a car there, though. That was expensive.

That place was a _typico_, a local seafood place selling pretty traditional fare. I made a point of only going to tipicos in Lisbon...my solo Portuguese is just good enough to handle menus!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tdw said:


> Try telling that to the Galicians !! Like the Basques and even the Catalans they do not like being Spanish and somehow I doubt they would want to be anything other than Galician.
> 
> Have to say I like them . Lovely people.


I haven't been there, but they seem slightly like off-course Scots with much nicer weather. Seriously, bagpipes (gaita), similar dances, Celtic words in the Galego language...I think there's a good case for the Irish invasions having left in the dawn of history from A Coruna.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Valiente said:


> If the Percebes were the little periwinkle things in that garlic/oil sauce, yes, it's true...they don't last long. The meal wasn't expensive, either. I didn't find Portugal cheap, but I didn't find it expensive, either. I wouldn't want to gas up a car there, though. That was expensive.
> 
> That place was a _typico_, a local seafood place selling pretty traditional fare. I made a point of only going to tipicos in Lisbon...my solo Portuguese is just good enough to handle menus!


If I've got my nibblies correct then Percebes are otherwise known as Goose Barnacles. I think they look like a miniature elephant's foot. I love 'em. Same with Navajas. Like lots of shell fish the smaller Navajas are tastier than the big ones that can be a bit floury.

Alex - I was meaning that the Galicians would prefer to be neither Portuguese nor Spanish. I love the place. If I was to move to Iberia and not knowing Portugal yet I'd want to live in either Galicia or the Basque Country. I remember eating a wild duck tapas in a little restaurant almost on the Portuguese/Galician border and it was mind boggling wonderful.

One must presume that the Galegos were one of the earliest races to settle in Iberia given their current location. You are probably correct Valiente that they were the ancestors of the Irish. BTW I believe that the Irsh claim the Scots nicked the bagpipes off of them. Why anyone would want to do anything with bagpipes other than dig a hole and bury them is quote beyond me but there you go.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Excuse me?!?!

http://www.pikeplacefish.com/store.html

And that is just the commercial touristy crap in downtown Seattle. You want the best salmon in the world come here. you want the incredible dungoness crab come here. you want penn cove mussels com here. you want shrimp that were swimming this morning, come here. I don't claim we will have the same fish you do in Portugal, but give me a break, you guys didn't invent fire and the wheel too did you? geese -


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

And I'm still trying to find a good yet reasonable steak house in Seattle, if anyone knows of one please do tell...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

tdw said:


> If I've got my nibblies correct then Percebes are otherwise known as Goose Barnacles.
> 
> snip
> 
> I believe that the Irsh claim the Scots nicked the bagpipes off of them. Why anyone would want to do anything with bagpipes other than dig a hole and bury them is quote beyond me but there you go.


Yes, they were barnacles, all right, but "periwinkles" sounded vaguely more appetizing! Anyway, they were excellent.

As for the bagpipes, the barnacles looked a little bit like them, but caused an "mmm" sound instead of a sound associated with the mass braining of sheep. And I *like* the pipes... ...but as with black pudding, I don't expect others to like them.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice photos Alex. Although most are not available at our seaside fish markets, I do recognize many of those fish. Since Scubadiving is another of my passions and we travel often to the tropics on dive vacations, I see lots of tropical fish. Caribbean waters mostly, but the furthest east I have been diving is in the waters around the Bermuda islands.

We love seafood and eat it at least 4-5 times a week. Never though will I buy frozen prepackaged or processed seafood. It must be freshly caught. My favorite is tuna steak - always raw in the center, either pan seared ahi style with wasabi and pickled ginger or grilled with my secret herb and spice rub . . . delicious.

Swordfish steaks, although close to being endangered a while back, are great too. I like it prepared simple - coated with a bit of extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper, rosemary and lemon, then grilled over an open flame.

We eat a lot of wild caught Salmon (usually avoid farm raised). It's expensive at over $15-$18 lb, but so tasty. My favorite recipe is to grill skin side down until flaky, after an oil rub, then served with a drizzle of my own sauce, made from butter, fresh lemon juice, Dijon mustard, cayenne pepper and fresh parsley . . . that's heaven.

We catch sole from the boat on occasion, (summer flounder or fluke) either by fishing pole or spearfishing while scuba diving. After fileting, I like to roll the filets with a seafood stuffing, made using crumbled Ritz crackers, butter, sauteed chopped red peppers, minced scallops and onions, a dash of cayenne pepper and perhaps a little cooked bacon. Drizzle lemon over and bake in an oven.

Grilled red snapper is incredible with a cajun rub, as well as halibut steaks with a lemon butter sauce. Striped Bass is plentiful around here and we always have a large supply of it, which I either catch, or provided by friends and relatives. There's so much of it, I have to cut it into steaks and freeze dinner size portions . . . lasts for months.

Love to eat shellfish - steamed soft shell clams with drawn butter are great with a few beers. We also enjoy gathering bushels of littleneck clams and cherrystones while anchored for the evening around the Bay. They're plentiful in the sandy tidal beds, easily raked up during low tide.

I like to saute' some garlic in olive oil and butter then add white wine, some chopped lobster meat and whole, cleaned shrimp until pink - and then steam the clams in their shells in a covered pan with the sauce until the shells are open. Served over angel hair pasta - incredible with some hard crusty bread to soak up the broth. Clams Casino is also good, as well as clams and oysters shucked and served raw on the half shell over crushed ice with a little cocktail sauce & lemon.

My all time favorite seafood is lobster. I catch a lot of them during the summer while diving from the boat. Later - while swinging from the hook at our chosen anchorage, we steam them over our galley propane stove and serve with drawn butter and lemon. A few times, I've made a stuffing, similar to the one used for stuffed sole - but with chopped apples added. Split one lobster per dinner guest, add stuffing over each half and bake in the propane oven. Drizzled with butter - this makes an ultimate cockpit sunset dinner with wine and good friends.

Damn, all this talk of seafood has given me a serious case of boat withdrawal syndrome.


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

Sailaway21 said: "Maybe one of our Canucks can show Giu the size tuna they catch off Newfoundland."

Here are some photos - but there's a catch. Overfishing is threatening the species with extinction (second link). The sushi market is to blame.

http://www.bigmarinefish.com/photos_bluefin_tuna_pg2.html
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/07/060724-bluefin-tuna.html


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Too many times in my travel to the US and abroad, I long for the the good Portuguese fish we are acostumed and have been eating for 1000's of years.
> 
> And as you know, Portuguese are know for the fishing and its a part of our tradition.
> 
> ...


DOURADA - GILTHEAD BREAM or DORADE - Can't say as I've seen that anywhere
XAPUTA - ANGEL FISH - Hmmm... _Might_ have seen this one
CAVALA - CHUB or SPANISH MACKREL - Pretty sure I've seen, if not eaten, chub
PARGO - SANPPER or PORGY - Was that supposed to be "snapper," by chance? If so: I've had it
PEIXE-ESPADA - CUTLLASS FISH or SABBARDFISH - Aka: "swordfish," perhaps? If so: I've had it.
ROBALO - SEA BASS - Had it
TAMBORIL - MONKFISH - Had it
BACALHAU - COD FISH - Had it
FANECA - POUT - Never heard of it
SARDINHA - SARDINE - Had it
LINGUADO - SOLE FISH - We call it just "sole." Had it.
ABROTEA - HAKE - I believe I've seen it. Can't say as I recall eating it.
CARAPAU - HORSE MACKREL - Don't know that one
TUBARÃO - SHARK - Had it.

I think maybe you're going to the wrong restaurants when you're here, Alex. Tho, admittedly, one only sees much of what you list above in the better (read: "more expensive") restaurants around here. There are exceptions. One of the most enjoyable pieces of fish I ever had was a shark steak at a relatively low-key place.

Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

camaraderie said:


> Here in NC the Gulfstream comes in close along with deep Atlantic waters and we go to the dock for our fish...not the supermarket! Big Tuna and Mahi-Mahi from offshore and fresh shrimp in the bays are what I go for...I like 'em all blackened cajun style!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not so big on our local shrimp. Besides a preference for the texture and taste of the Gulf shrimp, I am concerned about water quality in the sounds and near shore. Some fairly significant inlets on our coast are closed to fishing due to the danger. There are signs posted on the Neuse. Further down, where it is diluted a little more the toxicity might be more acceptable to the commission, but not to me.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*Monteray Bay Aquarium Seafood Watch*

You guys might find this interesting...from the Monterey Bay Aquarium. 
http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/seafoodwatch.asp

This link will provide information of regional seafood watch printable pocket guides: http://www.montereybayaquarium.org/cr/cr_seafoodwatch/download.asp

I attended a conference two years ago in which a Monterey Bay Aquarium scientist presented to us information pertaining to resources of, or lack of seafood. He did not paint a pretty picture!

In just a few years humans, world wide, will be consuming more seafood than what is currently being farm raised and/or produced in the wild...if I remember correctly, we will need by 2010...more than 10 millions pounds than what is currently available???

http://www.endangeredfishalliance.org/efafishlist.htm


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

> we will need by 2010...more than 10 millions pounds than what is currently available???


Chef I think that would be tons, not pounds.

I could go off here about the magnus-stevenson act. but I don't type fast enough.
I have been fishing most of my life and as far the U.S. is concerned The commercial fishing industry is on the chopping block. Its much easier to import fish. from other countries, It gives the politicians an out with the environmentalists. They can **** can commercial fishing in the U.S. and keep passing free trade agreements. The Politicians can say look we're doing our part to save fish but the truth is the fish will still be caught just not by Americans.
The last link you posted showes fish that are considered over fished by the standards set in the Stevenson act. One of the fish on that list is red snapper
The stock assessment for red snapper is figured out by a computer program that was designed to predict trends not stock. Its only as good as the data that's entered. They, NMFS, are so fixated on this computer model that they can't see the forest for the tree. We are catching more red snapper than I have ever seen in my life. but let a yo-yo from Nmfs go buy a 130,0000.00 dollar boat and go out and expect to drop a line anywhere in the gulf and catch fish. And when He doesn't He assumes that there just aren't enough better shut down the charter fleets, and commercial boys they catch them all the time. 
the last public hearing I went to there was a Lady from the sierra club there that spoke and she said " do what you are required to do by the magnuson stevenson act." That's all she said, no data no facts.
the Fishermen in the room all presented facts and catch data but none of that mattered. In the end they cut the bag limit in half and the TAC by a few thousand tons. and there you go. DA in his 130,000.00 toy still won't be able to catch one. This sounds simple minded but its true. This how fisheries management is handled in the most technologically advanced country in the world. 
If I want to know if its raining out side I walk out there and look. I don't fire up the computer and I don't consult the local environmental lobby.
Trust me, no one that fishes for a living in this county wants to be the guy that catches the last fish. Nmfs needs to look out the window and get the pine cones out of their ears. because there are a lot of species that are in bigger declines than the ones they are fixated on. starting with herring and sardines which everything in the gulf wants to eat including me
Sorry for the Rant, 
Bon appetite
P.S. The endangered fish alliance needs to to get a grip. If sword fish are endangered then why is a sword in Hawaii an alternative, same genis different family? doubt it. they also recomend long line caught tuna fish as a better alternative, yet the U.S. Gov. is doing every thing in their power to shut them down including buy outs. and when your long lining tuna ,swordfish can and will be caught. this outfit is the kind that kills me they get a list of overfished speices call them endagered and then give you alternatives that are just as bad if not worse. God bless them.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

yes...I meant tons  Always two sides right, and at the very least it gets people talking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Holy balls, those tuna are huge. The largest I've ever pulled out of the pacific were 40 pounds for a yellow fin and 81 for a blue. 

So the supposition is that we will fish until there are no more fish? Interesting. I thought it was a renewable resource even when we pulled out as much as we do. 

I hope nobody tells Al Gore.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Lancer,
We are getting damn good at killing fish. and some fish grow at about the same rate as trees so yes they can be wiped out.

GPS has probablly resulted in more fish being killed than any other invention in the last hundred years. the days of poking around trying to locate structure that holds fish is gone. I can fish over a 6'x6'x6' chicken transport cage in 300 feet of water everyday rain snow sleet hail. It is always right on the same GPS numbers. 
Your right Chef there are always two sides. hopefully the middle ground will let fisherman continue to make a living, let people order what they want off the menu, and not run our resources into the ground.
tough balancing act.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Photoshop time.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*I'TS GIU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOT GUI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

fixed - I was juggling a coffee and my fireworks MX pro software.

(the photo isn't changing here.. I'll look at that for some reason, but honestly, it is fixed. )


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

After reading this post, it is interesting to see how others see us (Americans) and how we see others (outside America). I can see that misunderstanding and even war are inevitable.

Giu (not Gui ), may be you should make a trip to New York or San Francisco fish market. It is true that we Americans love our steak, burger and pizza; there is no shortage seafood lovers here. In fact I wish we have less people eating seafood, so that we can keep the cost down.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Giu should go to Pike Street Fish Market in Seattle. Then while he and his family are there, they could sail the San Juan Islands. Watch pods of Orcas (killer whales), catch a giant Octopus (16 ft [4.9 mtrs] arms) while suba diving. Go salmon, Sturgeon & Halibit fishing. And of course some of the night life also.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

They all look like CARP!


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Try Pompano when in the warm waters of FL, yummy!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Lancer...damn that's a pretty boat...


Guys, I thank you for your posts, truth is I do travel inland a lot in the US.

I have been in NY, and Boston and portsmouth, Morro Bay, San Francisco and Los Angeles, Corpus Christy, Huston, etc. and admit I could find fish there. I had mahi-mahi and swordfish and tuna etc. 

What I meant is our restuarants, from the ****iest one to the best one has a wide selection of fish, and in the US one can only find in the places above, in normally expensive restaurants, and very very expensive.

In Portugal its part of our tradition to eat fish every day, and like I said, no matter you go, they will have 4 or 5 different fish.

Please keep em coming. I am enjoying this thread...and am vey bored now.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

The State I live in, New Jersey, it's governor is in Portugal right now. The rumor is, he is eating fish.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been in New Jersey many times (my favorite airport out of the US), and visited Hells Kitchen (many Portagees there).

There you can find Portuguese dried cod fish (bacalhau) have you had it?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

All this talk of seafood is getting my stomach juices flowing. Every Father's Day, my daughter prepares a seafood dish for her Dad. Here's a shot I took of the paella dish she made this year . . . to complement the lobster bisque my wife made. It was good!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB...I'm on my way.....

uncork the wine will ya??


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Dinner Last Night*

Cool pictures Giu. Interesting to see a different fish market other than the ones i'm used to here. We eat fish every week... Tuna, Salmon, flounder, croaker or tilapia. Blackened grilled Tuna is my favorite but pan seared is good too. We love Sushi too... although it seems to be a very trendy food right now. Anyway....

This was dinner last night... I grilled and Jayme made the rest. We make a leathal combination.  I wanted to post pics after dinner but we took the dog for a walk instead. 

Seasoned w/ Cajun blackening spice and a bit of Olive Oil...









Grill to perfection....









Add some lemon...









Ready to eat!









Then we finished things off with some awesome Mezcal. One of my groomsmen just got back from Mexico with a bottle for us. Best i've ever had by far!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Damn TB! I thought our plate looked good but that is amazing!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> I have been in New Jersey many times (my favorite airport out of the US), and visited Hells Kitchen (many Portagees there).
> 
> There you can find Portuguese dried cod fish (bacalhau) have you had it?


My family came from Italy, I have had it many times. I am very fond of fresh cod. Newark has many fine Portagees places to eat at.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Your tuna dish is amazing - nice job Joel!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

My good friend Sarah and the Halibut she caught a few months ago....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> Your tuna dish is amazing - nice job Joel!


I can only take half credit there.  Jayme is the real chef... culinary school and all!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought you and Jayme split up?!?!?!?!??


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I thought you and Jayme split up?!?!?!?!??


We did.... once..... 5 years ago!!!!! Best thing we ever did. It only lasted a few months and then i picked her up from the airport after a backpacking trip across Europe. I had Sushi and a backrub waiting... and the rest is history


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> I thought you and Jayme split up?!?!?!?!??


Either you're pulling my leg or someone fed you a line of bs.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow you guy's are making me hungry 
If you ever get the chance try trigger fish you wont be dissapointed.
I wish I had a pic of one but bearded Brotula is really good also. I think they are closely related to hake. Abrotea. 
My next favorite is Cobia, sometimes called ling or lemon fish(so good you don't need lemon)


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I like Cobia too. I remember a fishing trip when i was a kid and we caught a ton (not literally) of Cobia.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

found onehttp://www.louisianaseafood.com/seafoodhandbook/index.cfm?Menu_Choice=Crab&Species_id=18
should mention if the fish is whole in the market and they ask if you want it cleaned say yes please. and when they are done tip them. Its hardist fish to fillet


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

I think my fave is "Alaskan Gold," aka, Sockeye Salmon (wild, not farm raised). I like to smoke it over mesquite, hickory, or apple wood (usually a mix of all). Sprinkle some seasonings, a little light brown sugar, a touch of Dale's, and look out!


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

Gui,

In your travels to the US have you ever been to New Bedford, Massachusettes?

I'm a second generation portagee. I didn't realize how inept the rest of the US is at seafood until I left home. 

As of a few years ago there were places in the South End of the the city where salted cod sat in boxes outside the markets and no one spoke english for several blocks. 

I wish I had paid more attention to my culture while i was growing up.

Dave Silva


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

hertfordnc said:


> I wish I had paid more attention to my culture while i was growing up.
> 
> Dave Silva


I think I was 14 the day I realized my Grandfather wasn't speaking to me in bad English, but he had been speaking to me in Sicilian. I always answered back in English.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

hertfordnc said:


> Gui,
> 
> In your travels to the US have you ever been to New Bedford, Massachusettes?
> 
> ...


When I travel to New England, I allways try to meet the Portuguese comunities, for several reasons, the people are very nice and I can eat as at home.

I know New Bedford, Fall River, North Boston, and even Providence (but that would be more likely for cam's liking)....

I ate once very very well in a restaurant in Ludlow, MA, near Springfield, named Tony Penny's (Penny's was the owner, a lady called Piedade)...

I alos know New jersey Newark, Clinton and Hell's Kitchen...

I like to meet my people that have been "Americanized"..they're so funny..

One thing about the Portuguese I meet there...hard workers, and allways happy, love their wine and beer (Sagres off course), and they love and follow soccer as if they were in Portugal..some even get the morning paper from Portugal with a few days late...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

id show you the biggest trouser trout you ever seen, but my wife lost the pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

During the period from mid-summer through Fall, striped bass enter our marina to feed on the spawning menhaden. It becomes a feeding frenzy at times - so much so - and so easy to catch them, who can resist tossing a couple lines off the stern of the boat and pulling up a few?

Personally, I don't like to mess up my teak decks with blood and guts, and also acknowledge the marina rule forbidding this - so fish off the nearby shoreline instead. Our former powerboating dockmates and their friends on the other hand, had no reservations in doing this _every_ night. Fortunately, they bought a 40 footer early this season and moved over to the next dock.

One evening, they pulled in at least a dozen keepers - here's a photo I took last summer of one of many that didn't get away:








Strangely, these guys did not like to eat them - just catching them. 
This one was our dinner the next night . . . and several nights after.​


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Fresh water perch lightly battered is a wonderful thing.
Steelhead (lake run rainbow trout) from Lake Michigan is also excellent cooked any way you like it.


----------



## hertfordnc (Sep 10, 2007)

I moved to North Carolina ten years ago. There's not much evidence of my heritage but I did win the office soup cookoff a few years ago with my father Kale Soup. 

The judges had never seen anthing like it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TB,
We are soul mates (sole mates?). I grew up on the Cape and ate striper, blues, flounder, tuna and swordfish almost exclusively. The look and taste of soft, freshwater fish makes me gag.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I hear yah Bardo - always been a sea dweller, it's in our blood. 

Aside from salmon (which breed in the ocean and swim upstream to spawn anyway), I'm not a fan of fresh water fish. I've caught, cooked and have eating trout, pike, perch, bass, etc., during camping trips with family and friends . . . but it does nothing for me. Plus fresh water fish is very boney.


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

Breed in the ocean?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

seabreeze - As far as I know, Atlantic Salmon live their first few years in ocean water, breed and travel up stream to where they were born to spawn.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

TB posted "Every Father's Day, my daughter prepares a seafood dish for her Dad. Here's a shot I took of the paella dish she made this year . . . to complement the lobster bisque my wife made. It was good!"

In my best John Belushi/Blues Bros. voice..."How much for the women? Your women, how much?"

With servings like that I'd guess you'll want a pretty fair price. Perhaps you'll trade for an Oyster 49?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> seabreeze - As far as I know, Atlantic Salmon live their first few years in ocean water, breed and travel up stream to where they were born to spawn.


Think you have it a bit out of whack there TB. Atlantic Salmon are born upstream, move out to sea where they mature, then return to their home stream where they travel upstream to spawn and die. Eggs are fertilised upstream and hatch there. So the breeding is all upstream.

ps - while I'm not a huge fan of fresh water fish freshly caught Rainbow Trout is a yummy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah-yeah! Point is still the same . . . Salmon live much of their lives in sea water.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Yeah-yeah! Point is still the same . . . Salmon live much of their lives in sea water.


No denying that dear boy, no denying that.


----------

